# 1st lures good enuff to test pix



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

ok added huge pix.. sorry


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well...if I wuz a trout...I'd smack either one of them...

Very nice work, I'd say..especially for first shot at lure making..:cheers:


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

was very happy with the overall performance of the lures. noticed a couple things Id like to change though. hook placement on 1st hook is too far back, I didnt want hook to get hung up on line during retrieveal so I set it back. had alot of blowups but no hookups i think its because of the hook placement. I also would like to have a louder rattle. rt now I use glass or plastic worm jig skirt rattles inserted inside lure. does anyone know of a way to have a loud single knocker rattle with the shape lure Im turning? I didn manage to hookup and land 1 fish this morning. a 26" red wasnt sure how he was hooked so I let up on the drag and babied him in, then I noticed he had swallowed the whole lure, hook placement wasnt an issue there.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well done...both the lure and the catch! How are the hook-eyes secured, please? Are they just screw eyes turned into the wood...or some other configuration? I've never turned my own but would like to mimic yours if I can learn enough to do so. Great paint hob, too. How did you get that spotted finish? Did you use a pre-made mask of some sort? 
thanks Rich


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry havent been on in awhile been busy with lures fine tunning gutting them to work on the water the way I want. I think I got it. anyway yes they are just screws 1" glued and sealed in, havent had any problems with them getting loose or coming out even with that 26" red just a problem with the clear coat getting puncured buy the hooks or teeth. I use envirotex lite. anyone use something different that is harder and dosent yellow? these are the next 5 that passed the tests they are not perfect yet alot of cosmetic flaws but the action and sound to me is perfect. I think Im being to picky its taken me ALOT longer to make one than I thought about 3 days a piece but am very satisfied with the out come. the lure with the trout was taken this morning 24SEPT11 just finished gluing and sealing hooks in yesterday I know the seal isnt totally hard yet thats why it got torn off buy the 20+ trout I caught but they were all only about 12"s only that single 15" I got to take home.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well done. Great feeling to catch fish on lures you made. I tried other clear coats and envirotex lite so far has been the best for the cost. I have been told a few of mine were "patched" with harder than nails finger nail polish after the fish get them scarred up. You can then always just refinish at a later date. I might have to turn some more this winter, they are fun.


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Well done...both the lure and the catch! How are the hook-eyes secured, please? Are they just screw eyes turned into the wood...or some other configuration? I've never turned my own but would like to mimic yours if I can learn enough to do so. Great paint hob, too. How did you get that spotted finish? Did you use a pre-made mask of some sort?
> thanks Rich


I use a duck decoy bag as the scales pattern . Just put the bag over lure and paint it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Blackhawk78418 said:


> I use a duck decoy bag as the scales pattern . Just put the bag over lure and paint it.


get some of the bags from the grocery store..small pattern (like the cherry tomatoes) several different sizes...and you get food at the same time LOL You can also tape the ends down before you paint to get different diamond scale shapes.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow...great lures and great results. Where do you fish? I just returned from a summer up North and can't wait to get back down to the coast. 

I must have hundreds of lures, but...making your own lure and catching something on it sounds like more fun. 

Many, many, years ago, I used to tie some flies. Catching a fish on those was special, too. Rich


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

those look awesome. are you turning those yourself or buying the blanks and doing all of the assembly and painting? Where are you getting all of your supplies from for mounting the hooks and eyes and all? looks like something that would be fun to play around with.


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

those look almost to nice to use. i sayed almost!!! nice fish


----------

